# About:config bei Vista gesucht???



## Bremsklotz (15 Juli 2009)

Wo finde ich denn bei Vista die vergleichbare Funktion von XP mit:
"Ausführen" wo ich dann "about:config." eingeben kann? Über die Suche bin ich nicht pfündig geworden. Ich wollte wegen der Sicherheitslücke beim FF 3.5 die Datei aufrufen.


----------



## Wembley (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: About:config bei Vista gesucht???*

In der Adresszeile beim Firefox direkt eingeben.

Oder missverstehe ich dich?


----------



## Bremsklotz (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: About:config bei Vista gesucht???*

Super, danke, genau das habe ich gesucht und auch erstmal geändert. 
Es ging um diesen Artikel: 
Demo-Exploit: Sicherheitslücke in Firefox 3.5 - PC-WELT


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: About:config bei Vista gesucht???*

Das hat aber nix mit Vista zu tun. Streng genommen garnix.


----------



## Bremsklotz (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: About:config bei Vista gesucht???*

Hallo Heiko,

da hast du natürlich recht. Ich habe die Info von PC-Welt falsch interpretiert. Ich kenne die "config" nur von windoofs her, deshalb habe ich da natürlich auch gesucht Jetzt bin ich wieder einen Tick schlauer.


----------

